# How far is your horse stable?



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well most of the properties that are decently priced here are about under 10 miles from my house, but they're also "in the country" as in there aren't as many cars as outside of my neighborhood kind of thing. All of the farms I have ridden at or worked at are all about 10 or more miles away! How far are your personal barns from your house or the ones you ride/work at?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It takes twenty minutes to half an hour to drive to the barn for me.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

The one I am at right now takes about 10-15 during high traffic hours, and about 5 during low traffic hours. I've gone as far as a half hour each way before, but I was living in a much larger city and I had to get past all urban areas.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am about 12-13 km's from my house, or 12-14 km's from my boyfriends house, depending on which way I go....according to google maps._

_12 kms is roughly 7.5 miles._


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

It takes me about 20 to 30 minutes to drive the 15 miles to the pasture my horses are at-- they don't have a barn or anything, just 20 acres of woods and grass that I'm renting. 

I hate that they don't have shelter besides trees in this weather!!!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Takes me less than 5 minutes to drive to the yard


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

In Va I have to drive 40 minutes to get to a barn that meets my criteria-caring knowledgeable people, indoor arena, affordable and I can ride western. Most places are strictly english.

In Ny when I am there-10 minutes to my friends farm. Lovely.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in rural Ga., and I ride English, so I have to drive about 50 miles/1 hour to the barn where I ride. (Funny enough, all the rest of the barns I looked at are about the same distance from my house.)

If I rode western, it would only be about 20 minutes.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's right up the street! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Take me exactly 8 minutes to get to my horses.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It takes me around 20 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

2 seconds lol. There in my yard


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Depending on how fast I walk, 1 minute. They are on my property.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am another that they are right closeby. They are kept at my Dad's barn, though we live in the same small town (I have a house in the middle of town). If I drive, it only takes a minute or 2. I can walk up there in 5 but I am lazy and don't like to walk LOL.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Our horses are stabled about 30 miles or about 30 minutes from our house. We did have them at a stable that was about 3 miles from our house but the drama was so bad we moved them back to where they are now. It's so much better riding where they are now.


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

Where we first boarded it was 5 miles away. We were there for 5 years. Moved 5 miles further, and only lasted a month or two because of poor management and I moved another 5 miles out in the country. After another 5 years, I moved to my trainer's which is exactly 10 miles. I'm moving again! In February, and I'll be travelling 5 miles each way again.


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

15-20 minutes, which is the closest barn to my house. I live in the city, so horse barns are usually up to an hour away. I was so blessed to find a place only 15 minutes away.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Were about 15 minutes away from where ours are kept. A bit longer currently due to some roadworks and lovely traffic lights!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

30 - 35 minutes - which is a huge PITA...but worth EVERY minute for the crazy nice facility I'm at with a coach who can work magic.


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

The Stable I am going to soon will take 15-25 minutes to get to, depending on weather and/or traffic. =]


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine are 30 miles away. Unfortunately we had to move them that far at the beginning of winter, but it's the best care you'll find around here so...it's worth it! At least I never worry about them anymore even though I see them alot less.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Only 5 to 10 minutes away but I can't wait until I can just walk out the door to see my horsey's.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

UGH! I have to drive 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to get to the barn where I board Nelson.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I like not really "out in the country" but about a mile out of town. My barn is literally 5 minutes down the road! I love it


----------



## erinxallxover (Jun 21, 2010)

It only takes me about 7 minutes to get to the barn where I lease/take lessons


----------



## WilliesZipsation (Dec 17, 2010)

Mines right at my house =]


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

It takes me about 40 minutes to get to my barn, but I don't have to be there everyday since I don't actually own the horses, so it _kind of_ works. lol. Kind of, in the sense that even if I only go out there 2 to 3 days a week, it's still a pain to drive so far. 

Before I moved to where I am now, I was about 2 miles from the barn, so...give or take 5 minutes?  

Emily


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am lucky. I board my horses at a private farm. They have about 20 acres. The farm is 1 1/2 miles from my house


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

It takes three minutes to get from my dad's house to the barn, and two from my mom's house. :wink:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm 12 minutes away. After I move this summer, I'll be 30-45 minutes away. Boo!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

It takes me about 10 minutes to drive the 6 miles to my barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My barn is 100 feet behind my house.

When I last boarded the barn was 20 to 25 minutes away.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

45 minutes in good weather.

Killer is that less then 2 minutes from me is an amazing facility with a gigantic indoor, multiple outdoor arenas, gorgeous dressage arena and huge stalls. However, while the facility itself is amazing, the care provided to the horses is beyond substandard IMO. No turnout whatsoever, stall cleaning is spotty at best (not unusual to see a manure filled auto-waterer), owners are not notified of injured horses and they attempted to hush up a strangles outbreak.

So I drive to a facility with fewer amenities but I have absolutely no worries about the health and well-being of my horses. It's worth it to see them happily running around with all-day turnout!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My house is 11 miles / 20 minutes from my barn.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> In Va I have to drive 40 minutes to get to a barn that meets my criteria-caring knowledgeable people, indoor arena, affordable and I can ride western. Most places are strictly english.
> 
> In Ny when I am there-10 minutes to my friends farm. Lovely.


Why would someone care what discipline you ride? Are you required to show with them to board there? My boarders do hunt, western, saddleseat (no big shoes though) & one we're not quite sure. :wink:


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

natisha said:


> Why would someone care what discipline you ride? Are you required to show with them to board there? My boarders do hunt, western, saddleseat (no big shoes though) & one we're not quite sure. :wink:


Haha, who are you referring to? 
Weebles & Roo are both saddleseat and I'm assuming you are referring to me when you say "one we're not quite sure."

Anyways, to respond to the topic of the thread, my stable is like a 30 second walk out the door. I live where I board (when I'm not at college), it's the good life


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

About 250 feet.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

We own a boarding stable but do not live there, the farmhouse on the property is too small for us so we rent it out. 

The other property we own and live on, is 1 mile away. 

We have plans to buy the acreage next door to the stable property in the next 5 years and sell the property in town. 

We spend so much time at the stable, no one comes to look for us at the house in town!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

UWLEquestrian said:


> Haha, who are you referring to?
> Weebles & Roo are both saddleseat and I'm assuming you are referring to me when you say "one we're not quite sure."
> 
> Anyways, to respond to the topic of the thread, my stable is like a 30 second walk out the door. I live where I board (when I'm not at college), it's the good life


Paranoid much? I was thinking of Linda. You ride Hunt, western & are pretty good at Saddleseat too, though I know it's not your favorite.


----------

